# Bxa Toolholders



## jpfabricator (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone know who has the best deals on some spare BXA toolholders?

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jul 15, 2016)

try http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php  seemed to be near the low end price for my axa and my boys cxa


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> try http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php  seemed to be near the low end price for my axa and my boys cxa



This is where I purchase my BXA holders as well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 15, 2016)

I also got some from CDCO and the price was the best I could find and the quality was as good as any import I have used.


----------



## Sandia (Jul 15, 2016)

Jake, I have had pretty good luck with the Shars imports.  Bought a half dozen the first of the year and the ones they shipped were smaller than the ones I had purchased in the past, plus the set screws were way too long and a smaller diameter. Sent them back and they replaced them with the original size BXA I had purchased before.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow! CDCO beats the pants off everyone price wise! Thanks guys!

Now I just need to convince myself to buy what I need , and not what I think I need!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

